# I'm new here, you like my truck?



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I like my truck


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your new here? awesome! haha


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what?
no big block?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Not yet


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Pimp My Ride...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's awesome. How good are the burnouts?


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

It looks like it has the "radio delete" option on it. No need in a sweet machine like that. Its all business.


----------

